# walleye fishing for perch



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

went out on a head boat in vermilion for perch with my dad, step mom and brother. it was way rough, 10-12 footers. i threw up atleast 8 times and it was so cold evryone was numb, it was hard to even bait yor hooks. Well, we were using perch spreaders and we did ok on perch but the cool part was was 5 people including my dad got a walleye on a perch rig. It was worth the 7 hours on the rough lake.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

10-12 footer????? i dont think they would go out in that big. that is a wave the size of an elephant.lol. how big were the perch and the eye.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

it was a 50 foot walk on head boat, the waves wernt big at first but then they got up to 10-12 footers. The perch were good sized and the walleye were a lil above 25 inches.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

There were some 4-5 footers out there today from what I saw. No Captain in his right mind would go out in 10-12 footers, 50 ft. headboat or not....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we had prolly 4 to 6's here in cleveland 2 2pm and building to 6 to 8's by 4 pm.got blown off the wall.can't believe anybody would go out in that,especially the capt'n???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im sure if you puked 8 times you thought the waves were 8 to 10 footers. i was at (not on) erie today and they looked like 4 to 5 footers to me. i could see the cleveland crib where i was at. glad it wasnt a wash and some fish were caught.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

believ what u want, all i no is it was very cold and i have the worst soar throat ever but im still going steelheading today, my dad and bro woosed out cuz they are tired from yesterdaqy.


----------

